# Bonfire/Fireworks Rally - Lincolnshire - CHANGED!! LOOK!!



## Snelly

Who'd be up for a weekend rally here in beautiful Lincolnshire?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=174

LOCATION HAS CHANGED TO BURTON UPON STATHER DUE TO LACEBY BEING FLOODED, PLEASE SEE DESCRIPTON ON RALLY LINK ABOVE!


----------



## 92859

*Fireworks*

Greetings,

..................................... as long as there is no smoke or fire!

..........................................................where? TT?

..................................................................................


----------



## Rapide561

*Bonfire*

on your driveway??????

We could have pie n peas, ham shank, tatties, yum yum.

Russell


----------



## TinaGlenn

We would, bonfire? toasted marshmallows on sticks... yumyum 8) 

Tina


----------



## Snelly

Recon it would be the weekend BEFORE the 5th, as im working the weekend after. Will be on a site TBA later today. If some people are up for it, i'll get it organised.


----------



## Rapide561

*Bonfire rally*

Hi

It could also become a "Russell might buy a Maxview on a tripod and Shane teach me how to use it" type of thing!

Russell


----------



## Snelly

*Re: Bonfire rally*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> It could also become a "Russell might buy a Maxview on a tripod and Shane teach me how to use it" type of thing!
> 
> Russell


No problem Russ!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Hi Shane

What a great idea!

Trouble is weekend before bonfire night is the Derbyshire Rally which we are booked to go on. 5th being slap bang middle of week anyhooo so if it were weekend after (7/8/9) that would be good.

Any thoughts on where you would have it?

Regards

Janet


----------



## RedSonja

Hi Shane
We might be able to come depends on where it is really. 
Sonja


----------



## motorhomer2

Hi

We may also be able to join in depending where & when. We are due for a Yorkshire visit around November/December time. 


Motorhomer


----------



## Rockerboots

I could fancy that for a change, depends on work & the when & where factor.

Might even bring the stepson along, he`s a trained chef, atleast you could have professionally cremated marshmellows. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 92859

*fireworks*

Greetings,

................could be interested Shane as long as we get sited away and upwind from any fires and displays, where do you intend to hold it? is Tertia Trust in the running or ruled out now?


----------



## Waleem

Would like to, but fireworks and dogs don't mix.....


----------



## artona

Hi

Put us down for it Shane :wink: :wink: 

stew


----------



## Snelly

Well... about time I came clean. Me and Sal, after the dissapointment of Tertia Trust going belly up, have stumbled across a much better opportunity!

They say as one door slams shut, another opens... well its kinda true. A friend and business man has gone into partnership with us, developing some prime land in Lincolnshire into a campsite. We 'cut the first sod' today, which then developed into a 2ft deep trench for the planned super service pitches pipework and cabling. The site itself will take about 25 motorhomes comfortably. Im sure you'd like to see some pictures of the site and connected buildings (which we are also going to develop into games room, restaurant, toilets, showers, disabled facilities, indoor swimming pool, etc... it has lots of potential and we are very excited. Here they are:

http://www.angelridge.co.uk/cvmc/index.html


----------



## 92859

*camp site*

Greetings,

Sounds great Shane, keep us informed, is it far from here?


----------



## greenasthegrass

Yeh we defo interested!


----------



## geraldandannie

Blimey, Shane - looks a beautiful place! And I seem to recognise a few faces on those photos!

The very best of luck with it.

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Shane! Hello Jessica et al! 

Put us down for it. "Me make fire!" 

It looks far better than TTrust. I like the Tonka Toy too! Dig it, man! :wink:


----------



## hippypair

Hi Shane,
Have just created history,we are first on the list to camp at your new campsite  
Would you confirm us on the list please.
Congratulations on your new venture.

Regards Terry and Pat.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello Hippypair! Just to let you know that WE ARE THE FIRST TO CONFIRM our attendance! So there! :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Looking forward to it already!  :BIG:


----------



## artona

Hi

This is a real find. As you can see from the photographs Shona, Jessica and I were were up there yesterday developing the plans. 

As well as helping out the campsite side we will be also be focussing on the workshop aspects. We have had plans for about 5 years run a training school. When we got heavily into motorhomes we decided it would be ideal to connect the two so you can go camping and attend training/workshops. Initially these will be in photographic and creative writing. We will also have a fully working portrait studio so you can come and camp and get the family portraits taken.

We had been on the verge of doing this at the Tertia and we were gutted when it fell through. Although there is a saying that when one door closes another opens I was amazed when Shane called me to say he had found another door - I think he must have one of those devining rods somewhere lol, the ones normally used for finding water or oil.

The location of the site is a real gem. Shona and I feel really at home there and love it. This particular spot is surrounded by rolling hills and is within spitting distance of The Viking Way. 

Just down the road there is a marvellous pub so our new "Zebby" bikes will get well used I think, fortunately the hills are right - uphill to the pub to build a thirst and downhill home when there is no energy left.

Once its up and running I hope as many of our many MHF members will make it over to see us and we will be looking for some "testers" or should that be tasters to have a go at the courses so we can fine tune them


stew


----------



## JockandRita

hippypair said:


> Congratulations on your new venture.
> 
> Regards Terry and Pat.


Hi Shane & Sally, Stewart & Shona,

The same sentiments from Rita and I, and the very best of luck with it.

We are not in a position yet to know whether we can make those dates.

Regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## mandyandandy

Would love to come but it is the last weekend of the childrens half term week so we will be away in France.  

Hope it all turns out great for you and for the future of it, I am sure with this lot behind you there will be no problem. 

take care
Mandy


----------



## rowley

Wishing you well with your new venture, there is a lot of potential there.
My friend who runs a fairly basic CS does find that the campsite electricity bill is high with some people seeming to pull 16 amps nearly 24/7, whereas some others use little. Meter installation costs would be prohibitive for him. I wonder whether the cheaper/fairer option would be a 10 amp supply to some pitches and 16 to others.
Anyway, I am sure that you have already thought about all that.


----------



## Snelly

rowley said:


> Wishing you well with your new venture, there is a lot of potential there.
> My friend who runs a fairly basic CS does find that the campsite electricity bill is high with some people seeming to pull 16 amps nearly 24/7, whereas some others use little. Meter installation costs would be prohibitive for him. I wonder whether the cheaper/fairer option would be a 10 amp supply to some pitches and 16 to others.
> Anyway, I am sure that you have already thought about all that.


We are currently looking at meters... yes they can be expensive, but with rising energy costs it would be prudent to have a method of charging the end user for the exact amount they use.

Our invester is also big on 'eco' and being green. The hot water is being supplied by solar heater panels and there are plans for solar panels for energy. The building may have a rain water recovery system fitted for toilet flush etc.... so in keeping with the countryside feel and trying to look after the environment, a meter will maybe help people to not restrict, but think about their energy useage.

At the moment the only pitches that will have electric are the two super duper service pitches. We have plans to electrify the whole site, but everything has to come in order of priority unfortunetly... rome wasn't built in a day (it took two).


----------



## artona

Hi

With a planned indoor swimming pool, jacuzzi, sauna, coffee shop/cafe, meeting room, training and workshops, two stunning pubs up the road and walks through beautiful countryside and beaches in the immediate area all we need are campers   

stew


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Snelly said:


> The building may have a rain water recovery system fitted for toilet flush etc....


Don't think you will struggle filling them up with rain water mate :lol: :lol:

Me and Shirl might come to this if I am/can get away from work.

Then you can show me and Stew how to set sat. dishes up :? :? :?

Johnny F


----------



## litcher

I'm definitely interested if it fits in with school etc.

Viv


----------



## TinaGlenn

All booked and confirmed 8) 

It looks stunning. With all the plans for the facilities as well as location, it sounds like you are going to be very busy.
Good luck with it all. Can't wait to see it all.

Tina & Glenn


----------



## RichardnGill

Congrats Shane, I bet you are still smiling  from the reality of this.

We would love to visit soon either at this Ralley or some time in the future.

Good luck with the site

PS any MHF discounts when you get open :wink: 


Richard...


----------



## Snelly

No doubt there will be a MHF discount...

Just got back after another few hours of digging. My trench is nearly all the way to where the CDP is going to be, so I should be finished with trenches tomorrow.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Shane

It looks a beautiful spot, congratulations.

I really hope all your hard work pays off.

The bonfire rally is a bit far for us for a weekend, but as soon as you are up and running we'll definitely make a trip north of the Watford Gap :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*New venture*

Hello and good luck with all of this. I might be looking for a job next year.....

Russell


----------



## 107088

Shane,

that piffling little trench will never keep the riff raff out.







I was going to say it wouldnt keep the boche out, but thought it was a bit non PC . 8O :roll:


----------



## gazza333

good luck in your venture Shane.

Stew Id love to be a guinea pig on your first photography course.

_"At the moment the only pitches that will have electric are the two super duper service pitches. We have plans to electrify the whole site, but everything has to come in order of priority unfortunetly... rome wasn't built in a day (it took two). "_
Im sure you know what your doing but from a punters point of view (ie me ) Id gladly pay for a site that has electric hook up, water supply and a chemical empty point. Get these and the money should come in then use that money to finance the other bits. Id think twice if i wasnt on elec, so id look at making this a priority. Just my honest opinion.

But what do I know, All the best and Im sure youll get lots of help from the people here if you need it

Gary

gary


----------



## artona

Hi Gary

More than welcome. We are hoping to get a weekend sorted within the next month - month and a half. I shall be starting a thread asking what sort of things people are interested in

stew


----------



## RichardnGill

It looks a nice place for a New years Rally?  




Richard...


----------



## artona

Hi Richard

funny you should mention New Year :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Shane,

Best of luck to you all, May,be next year we come up for an inspection. :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol: 

Cheers C&S


----------



## Snelly

CatherineandSteve said:


> Shane,
> 
> Best of luck to you all, May,be next year we come up for an inspection. :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol:
> 
> Cheers C&S


I'd expect part of the Snelly fan club to be up before that! I can put you up in our quality caravan... :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Best bring the van and tools then :wink: :lol: :wink:


----------



## 107088

While you got them gurt big trenches dug, and if your business rabi is eco minded, how about one of them underground water heater thingies, what I have seen on the telly, Snelly.

I dont know how they work other than the heat exchanger wossnames.


Anyway, even tho; everyones bleddy miles from me and my trucks far too expensive to run for pleasure frequently, I wish all of you the bestest luck with your venture. 

Oh, and yes, if it metered I would see no problem with the electricity. itss nice to recognise that some of us cannot just use solar. 

if I get the Bike contract again next year, then theres the Cadwell meeting, and donnington, and the rockingham circuits which would make your campsite ideal as a start-finish base for me. o make sure you got a 38x20 foot wide pitch for me.
Thank you.

I love you very much.


----------



## Jagman

Good luck Shane, site looks fab. Brave moves like that deserve good fortune.

Re. the electricity issue, the site at High Range Aviemore has a card driven system whereby you buy a card from reception, put it into a slot on the hookup, and when you've used the allowance you need another card. I paid £2 per card last year and it lasted for our 2 night stay. One advantage would be that the operator can presumably adjust the amount of juice that the card is worth to take into account shifting prices. I've never seen the system anywhere else but it obviously must be out there on loads of sites - just not the one's I've been to!


----------



## 92859

*camp site*

Greetings,



> Re. the electricity issue, the site at High Range Aviemore has a card driven system whereby you buy a card from reception


Most marinas have this system installed now, we used to have them at our boat moorings at Brigg some years ago as well, at Hull Marina we used to have plastic discs but I believe they have changed them in the last few years.


----------



## Tucano

Shane,Stew,
The very best of luck with your venture, live your dreams,
Regards,
Norman


----------



## MikeCo

Just looked at the site on Google Earth as it is only 3.5 miles from where we live, thats as the crow flys. The pub at Rothwell is 1 mile away from the site, thats as the foot walks. Good spot for the walkers out there as it's nicely in the Wolds.


----------



## Snelly

CatherineandSteve said:


> Best bring the van and tools then :wink: :lol: :wink:


See you next weekend then!

BTW, anyones welcome at any time, although we have a tap and manhole, that is the extent of the current facilities. PM, email or call (if you have my/stews number).


----------



## Snelly

MikeCo said:


> Just looked at the site on Google Earth as it is only 3.5 miles from where we live, thats as the crow flys. The pub at Rothwell is 1 mile away from the site, thats as the foot walks. Good spot for the walkers out there as it's nicely in the Wolds.


Only 3.5 miles... is that at the 'top' then?? Come down and see us!


----------



## 91502

Hi
Google seems to put you on the duck farm, are you close by?
JP


----------



## MikeCo

> Only 3.5 miles... is that at the 'top' then?? Come down and see us!


[/quote]

Over the top and down to Nettleton

PS How do you copy the quote?


----------



## Snelly

MikeCo said:


> Only 3.5 miles... is that at the 'top' then?? Come down and see us!
Click to expand...

Over the top and down to Nettleton

PS How do you copy the quote?[/quote]

Hit the quote button on the post...


----------



## asprn

Hi Shane,

Looks interesting. It's also on my patch, so I'll drop by (although not for another week or so as I'm off).

PM on the way.

Dougie.


----------



## duxdeluxe

I'm not really up on who does what etc etc, but as well as the obvious, Dawn (Mrs Deluxe) is quite keen on improving her photographic skills. Am I correct in thinking that this new site and photography are somehow linked - please forgive my ignorance. Thanks


----------



## Snelly

The two businesses are seperate, but work together. For example the photography school uses the campsite for its accomodation of patrons. They will work together very well.


----------



## duxdeluxe

Thanks - we would be interested in any of the photography courses in your area. Looks like it's going to be rather nice there.


----------



## Jiggles

Sorry, I've probably missed it, but could someone please tell me the confirmed date for opening and the location? All I've gleaned is possibly the w/e before Bonfire night and it's a mile from the pub at Rothwell if I walked.
John


----------



## Snelly

Jiggles said:


> Sorry, I've probably missed it, but could someone please tell me the confirmed date for opening and the location? All I've gleaned is possibly the w/e before Bonfire night and it's a mile from the pub at Rothwell if I walked.
> John


Yes John, site will be open weekend before bonfire night for a taster weekend for MHF only. Public opening will be announced at a later date.


----------



## yellowdog

Hi Shane,Ithought i reconised the site ive done a lot of deliveries there, next time im there i will stop and say hello


----------



## Jiggles

Thanks Snelly but I still don't know where it is or do I have to work it out to be allowed to come?
John


----------



## artona

Hi

_I'm not really up on who does what etc etc, but as well as the obvious, Dawn (Mrs Deluxe) is quite keen on improving her photographic skills. Am I correct in thinking that this new site and photography are somehow linked - please forgive my ignorance. Thanks_

Shona and I have had a dream of running leisure course for some time now. We were looking a Spain 4 or 5 years ago.

The idea of doing them for campers came about a year or so ago and we have been looking for exactly what we have found here. The training workshops are ideal and are 100 yards from the campsite so they are ideal. The location is even better with lovely landscapes and fantastic wildlife. We are looking for guest tutors so if anyone is interested please pm me, we already have one who is keen to help on the creative writing courses Shona will be running.

I will be _focusing_ on photography and we have some great ideas but again we are keen to get suggestions, please drop me a pm.

stew


----------



## Snelly

artona said:


> We are looking for guest tutors so if anyone is interested please pm me


Dave656 knew quite a bit mate, maybe its worth pm'ing him


----------



## Snelly

Jiggles said:


> Thanks Snelly but I still don't know where it is or do I have to work it out to be allowed to come?
> John


Cherry Valley Manor Campsite, Rothwell, Lincs, LN7 6DT

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...2906,-0.245642&spn=0.001205,0.002403&t=h&z=19


----------



## Jiggles

Thankyou for that Snelly, if at all possible we will be there, if not, then we will turn up at some point as you are near enough and far enough, if you know what I mean?
John


----------



## Snelly

We have lift off with the sewer line! Finally got the pipe all the way to where the CDP is going to be. Stew and I confirmed it worked with a bucket or two of water, then gave it a real test. Two RV tank fulls later and its super fine, no leaks and waste exactly where it should be! Stew has an awesome photos of the event, but is struggling with his internet at the mo.


----------



## artona

Hi

Managed to get some pics uploaded but put them on the other thread - see here

stew


----------



## Jezport

Just noticed this thread.

We wish you good luck in your new venture.


----------



## greenasthegrass

Hello Snelly

Just a quickie! will you be doing anything over New Year's eve at all? will your site be open? am just wondering cos we get ever so bored at home on this evening and we were wondering if you would like to hold a petite little meet on your new gaff? 

If so its partaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay time at yours then? :lol: :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## Sonesta

All the best to you Shane, Sally, Shona and Stew not forgetting your lovely family and it certainly sounds as if it is going to be a wonderful and well thought out campsite. I have a feeling in my water that your new venture will be a resounding success and I just know you will make a go of it!  

Sadly we will not be able to make the bonfire meet as we will be heading towards Portugal at that time but if you do hold a new year meet then we would definitely be up for that!

Good luck.  

Sue x


----------



## nukeadmin

just caught up with all this, looks a superb site and scenic location and with all those outbuildings plenty of scope 

Good luck with it Stew and Shane


----------



## Snelly

greenasthegrass said:


> Hello Snelly
> 
> Just a quickie! will you be doing anything over New Year's eve at all? will your site be open? am just wondering cos we get ever so bored at home on this evening and we were wondering if you would like to hold a petite little meet on your new gaff?
> 
> If so its partaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay time at yours then? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Greenie


Most probebly...


----------



## Telbell

> Managed to get some pics uploaded but put them on the other thread - see here


Most artistic! :lol:

Can't make Fireworks event, but looking forward o meeting up in a couple of weeks-the LN7 6DT address??


----------



## Snelly

Telbell said:


> Managed to get some pics uploaded but put them on the other thread - see here
> 
> 
> 
> Most artistic! :lol:
> 
> Can't make Fireworks event, but looking forward o meeting up in a couple of weeks-the LN7 6DT address??
Click to expand...

Yes, just let us know.


----------



## LeoK

*Electrical hookup please*

Electrical hookup please - for the new year rally.

Don't mind paying to use it.

Much more convenient than changing the gas in the middle of the night.


----------



## tattyhead

*Bon fire rally*

It looks absolutely great, It has been some time since you put the pics on here that I guess you are a long way on from them now. Can you tell us where it is in Lincolnshire as we are in Bedfordshire but very interested.
Pauline n Mo


----------



## geraldandannie

How's the preparations going, Shane? You gonna be ready for us (less than four weeks, and counting) ? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Snelly

Campers please be aware there will be no EHU.


----------



## 92859

*fireworks*

Greetings,



> Campers please be aware there will be no EHU.


That's OK for us Shane, we are OK for about 4 days in winter, although I have to have the gaslow system checked first, filled up both tanks, used only occasionally at Pickering and Warwick, one tank is now empty.


----------



## Snelly

I will be able to offer a plug in for emergency battery charging, but thats about it!


----------



## amander

Hi Shane
am I too late to join? If not can you put me down for coming along
Thanks


----------



## 92859

*fireworx*

Greetings,



> am I too late to join? If not can you put me down for coming along
> Thanks


Nice that you are joining us Amanduuuuuuuuuuuur

Just put your name down on the rally section on the front page.

Hope you are OK and enjoying your new lifestyle


----------



## Snelly

Gang, Cherry Valley Manor has issues im afraid, mainly the fact that it is a mud bath still! Im moving location to the Willows at Laceby. Its about 4 miles east of our site. Details are on the rally page. Apologies everyone, I know you were looking forward to seeing the new site. We can still have a good weekend though, fireworks are still on the cards!


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Shane! Thanks for the warning. Isn't life a bitch?! :roll: 

But we're still up for it. It will be a tedious journey though (NOT!).

I trust the Willows is NOT a mud bath?

"Bread baskets, bread baskets, a mud bath for some bread baskets..."


----------



## Snelly

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Shane! Thanks for the warning. Isn't life a bitch?! :roll:
> 
> But we're still up for it. It will be a tedious journey though (NOT!).
> 
> I trust the Willows is NOT a mud bath?
> 
> "Bread baskets, bread baskets, a mud bath for some bread baskets..."


The Willows is a beautiful site... will be on grass but only a hefty right foot will transform it into a mudbath.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Shane,

Many thanks for the email, and the warning on here, with the option to drop out. I can't see us excersising that option, but I really, *really*, *REALLY*, don't want to be in a position of being dragged out. That is not an option for us, as it is a non starter.

If there is anything you need, that you think that we might help with, please let us know. Is there an undercover area where we can meet, and if so, do we need lighting?

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Snelly

Jock

Thanks for your support!

Erm... undercover somewhere... I don't think so?? If its not windy I have the marquee...


----------



## 92859

*Willows*

Greetings,

Unfortunate you are having problems with the site Shane but we are still OK for the Willows, it will be good to meet up with you and the many members again.

I will not forget my wellies and bread crates!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## asprn

Snelly said:


> Im moving location to the Willows at Laceby


Being a believing soul, I took this to mean that you're moving location to the Willows at Laceby.

I now see that in fact you're moving *THE* location to the Willows at Laceby. I was gonna tell ya I couldn't pop in so easily. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## TinaGlenn

Sorry to hear about the camp site Shane, but there will be other meets there, we are still looking forward to seeing you all so will of course still be there.

Tina & Glenn


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks for the advice, Shane. Better to shift it now rather than risk it later.

Gerald


----------



## TinaGlenn

Sorry to hear about the camp site Shane, but there will be other meets there, we are still looking forward to seeing you all so will of course still be there.

Tina & Glenn


----------



## hippypair

Hi Shane,
Sorry about your problems,we will still be there,us old`uns are quite hardy :roll: 
Eli is looking forward to it as well.

Regards Terry.


----------



## Jiggles

How utterly disappointing for you Snelly; that must be heart breaking after all the work you've put in. But never fear, your friends will follow you and there will still be the inauguration at a later date.
John


----------



## Jiggles

Can someone explain this please . . .
"Just put your name down on the rally section on the front page. "

John


----------



## LeoK

*Booking to attend a Rally or Event*

Hi Jiggles,

Look at the 'Motorhome Rallys' section on MHFs front page.

Click on the link to the rally/event which interests you. 
This will take you to the page which describes the rally with information given by the proposer.

Below the proposer name is a link to 'See Attendees' which you can use to see who has already booked.

Below that is a link to 'I want to reserve a provisional place at this Rally'. Follow this to a form which you use to tell the rally organiser that you would like to attend, how you can be contacted, which motorhome is yours, how many people and dogs will be going and the approximate size of you motorhome. All very useful information so that the organiser can put together the excellent rallys that we go to. (Thanks organisers).

Finish with the click on the 'Make Unconfirmed MHF Reservation' box.

Your name will be added to the list of attendees and you will receive an email which will confirm your provisional reservation.

Depending on the event you may then have to book (and pay for) your attendance with another organisation, often a show organiser, this is usually made clear in the description from the proposer.

When you are booked and ready to commit yourself as an attendee you follow the link in the email from MHF which will change your status from Confirmed No to Confirmed Yes.

Then you go to the rally/event, meet the other attendees and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Jiggles

What a wonderful concise and precise set of instructions LeoK, I thankyou. I am now going to the 
[marq=right:dd4a162649]rally page - - - here we come ;-) >>> [/marq:dd4a162649]

John


----------



## Jiggles

Damn, damn, damn, no we don't - fully booked  
John


----------



## artona

HI

Hold on for a while John, There might be room

stew


----------



## LadyJ

Jiggles said:


> Damn, damn, damn, no we don't - fully booked
> John


Hi John

As there are several on the rally list showing un confirmed you may still be able to go. I would suggest you pm Snelly

Jacquie

EDIT Oh snap Stew :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Jiggles said:


> Damn, damn, damn, no we don't - fully booked
> John


Hi John

There's a reasonable chance we won't be able to go (Shane knows), so you might be OK. Also, since it's a new location, there might be more room anyway.

Gerald


----------



## Jiggles

I'm watching this
[marq=right:47a14d00af] <--- :? space :? [/marq:47a14d00af]

John


----------



## Snelly

Jiggles said:


> I'm watching this
> [marq=right:24c7232ad1] <--- :? space :? [/marq:24c7232ad1]
> 
> John


I've put you down... no worries...


----------



## Jiggles

Yippee, we're going after all, looking forward to seeing so many of you.
John

[marq=right:fa30d8a64b]---Y
---Yip
---Yippee
---Yip
---Y[/marq:fa30d8a64b]


----------



## Snelly

I've had to change the location and theme of this rally. It is now at Burton Upon Stather near S****horpe on a site with hardstandings and EHU. £10 per night. No fireworks now im afraid, due to it being a nice quiet site in an area of outstanding natural beauty. But please still feel free to attend. If you wish to cancel, please contact me via pm or call 01472 258620.

Details on rally page:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=174


----------



## redjumpa

*Burton Stather*

We are still up for this, being newbies we are trying to meet as many seasoned MHers as possible (to pick your brains!!)

What are the arrival and departure conditions?

Cheers

Redjumpa


----------



## Snelly

ill be there about 2pm, arrive whenever you like tomorrow though... just book in upon arrival. Depart Sunday, unless arranged with the site.


----------



## UncleNorm

Thanks for the update Shane. Burton Upon Stather? That means our journey will take 5 times longer! :roll: 

But we have the whiskey and the dry, and the wine and the crisps... try stopping us now... :lol:


----------



## Snelly

UncleNorm said:


> Thanks for the update Shane. Burton Upon Stather? That means our journey will take 5 times longer! :roll:
> 
> But we have the whiskey and the dry, and the wine and the crisps... try stopping us now... :lol:


5 times longer! :lol: You probebly one of the closest members attending!


----------



## redjumpa

UncleNorm said:


> Thanks for the update Shane. Burton Upon Stather? That means our journey will take 5 times longer! :roll:


At last................. i've found an advantage with living in North Lincs, it's nearer for me!! :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 

We will still be there, infact although it is a touch further away it means we can go and visit my mum when we leave on the Sunday and stay over in our favourite lay by for the night. 

Also means a good Sunday dinner and Yorkshire Trading shops have a massive sale in the Driffield show ground that weekend so can take that in too.  

Will be leaving around 9.30am today so should be there just after lunch. 

Mandy


----------



## Snelly

mandyandandy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We will still be there, infact although it is a touch further away it means we can go and visit my mum when we leave on the Sunday and stay over in our favourite lay by for the night.
> 
> Also means a good Sunday dinner and Yorkshire Trading shops have a massive sale in the Driffield show ground that weekend so can take that in too.
> 
> Will be leaving around 9.30am today so should be there just after lunch.
> 
> Mandy


You may be one of the first... see you about 2pm


----------



## 92859

*Burton Stather*

Greetings,

We should be there before lunch, going shopping on the way!

The sun is out in North East Lincolnshire, should be the same in North Lincolnshire!


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Burton Stather*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> We should be there before lunch,


And we won't be far behind you Peter.

Apparently, there is a decent pub for meals about a quarter of a mile away, and a "non dining" pub about 150 yards away from the site. It's looking promising already. :lol:

Signing off now,

Jock.


----------



## redjumpa

*Thank you*

Snelly (and Sally)
Just like to say thank you for all your hard work organising the rally that has been dogged by wash outs. 

We had a great time, lovely to meet everyone and we hope to see everyone soon

Thanks again
Graham & Jane


----------



## Snelly

Thank you to all those who attended for a lovely weekend. Sorry it wasn't anything like the originally planned theme and location, but you have to agree it was enjoyable non the less!


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Thank you*



redjumpa said:


> Snelly (and Sally)
> Just like to say thank you for all your hard work organising the rally that has been dogged by wash outs.
> 
> We had a great time, lovely to meet everyone and we hope to see everyone soon
> 
> Thanks again
> Graham & Jane


Yep, ditto that from us too please.

Many thanks Shane & Sally.

Hope to meet up with friends old and new again, some time soon.

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## UncleNorm

Well done Shane and Sally! 

Despite all the to-ings and fro-ings, it was a very pleasant weekend. Saturday evening turned out to be especially successful and enjoyable. It's amazing what folk can achieve by working together so WELL DONE to everyone and thanks for your fine company.

Now then... New Year?


----------



## 92859

*Burton Upon Stather*

Greetings,

What a great meet up to be pulled out of the hat when the other venues were not an option, both Chris and I had a wonderful weekend, 'twas good to meet up with old friends and new.

Thanks to Shane for the organising and the help in transporting us to the pub in the evening, thanks to Graham and Jane for their help in transporting Chris and others also.

Hope you enjoyed your birthday Sally!! :wav: ccasion4: ccasion6:


----------



## TinaGlenn

Just to add our thanks to Shane and Sally for a great weekend. 

A great venue found at very short notice with not 1 but 2 nice pubs within walking distance.

Thanks to Jane for the lift up the Hill Saturday night and to all the friends we laughed in the rain with :lol: 

Heres to the next one ccasion5: 

Tina & Glenn


----------



## artona

Hi

Glad everyone enjoyed it, shame we could not make it. We did get to see Tina and Glen in the week leading upto the event who joined us for a chinese along with Sally, Duncan and Chris (damondunc)

stew


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, Just want to add our thanks too for all the arrangements you had to go through. Had a lovely time in Cleethorpes but didn't win much on the machines, we go to amusements about once a year in memory of my Grandma who use to take me for a treat but was really for her, bless her. 

Had a slight problem getting off site, we got to bottom of lane only to find it block by cars, belonging to runners who had already set off and not left their keys with anyone. 

It seemed to spark off world war 3 with the residents who couldn't wait to call the police and had a huge row with the organisers outside the pub, we just sat in the van (20mins) and waited for the fastest of the runners to get back and move their car. Just glad it didn't hold any of you others up.

Thanks again 

Mandy

will put some pics on tomorrow


----------



## JockandRita

mandyandandy said:


> Had a slight problem getting off site, we got to bottom of lane only to find it block by cars, belonging to runners who had already set off and not left their keys with anyone.


Hi Mandy,

We nearly got stuck, but just managed to squeeze through between two cars parked opposite each other at the pub, with more coming down the hill. Organised chaos. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Dixi

Hi all

Ruth and I would just like thanks to all who organised the week-ends event we had a good time at a great venue and although we are relitavely new to Motorhoming we feel we have made new friends and hope to see some you again in the near future. By the way we allso had a problem getting of site but made it by the skin of our teeth with all fingers and toes crossed

Regards

John & Ruth 









































i


----------



## mandyandandy

just one or two from the weekend, thought the rainbow kind of summed it up. That picture was the right way up when I downloaded, no idea how to turn it, sorry about that.


----------

